# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Στάντ (μελλοντική κατασκευή)

## renaki17

Γεια σας!Λοιπον σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω ενα σταντ για το μελλοντικο μου κοκατιλακι !Σκεφτηκα ως βαση να εχει ενα αρκετα μεγαλο πιατο για γλαστρες με απο κατω ροδες(υπαρχουν στα μαγαζια)αλλα να εχουν και στοπ για να μην εχουμε ατυχηματα !Υπαρχει καποιο ξυλο στην αγορα ?Αν νν στειλτε μου παρακαλω πμ επισης απο φυσικα κλαδια εχω δει τι μπορω να παρω και να το επεξεργαστω ...Η βαση που προανεφερα ειναι καλη  :Confused0013: 
Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων  :winky:

----------


## teo24

Για σιγουρα περιμενε να σου απαντηση η ειδικος επι τον σταντ Αthina αλλα και τα υπολοιπα παιδια που εκανα παρομοιες κατασκευες.Ετσι για να εχεις μια ιδεα μαλλον τα κανουν με καβιλιες διαφορων διαμετρων και μηκους.
[IMG][/IMG]Και συνηθως η τουλαχιστον οποτε αγοραζα εγω εβρισκα σε οξυα.

----------


## renaki17

Αυτα ακριβως εψαχνα και δεν ηξερα πως λεγονται!Ευχαριστω πολυ , επειδη η μητερα μου εχει μαγαζι με βιομηχανικα υλικα και αλλα ξερει απο αυτα απλως δεν θυμοταν το ξυλο χδ Η βαση ομως ειναι καλη  :Confused0013:

----------


## renaki17

Α επισης οποιος γνωριζει που μπορω να προμηθευτω τετοιου ειδους ξυλα ας μου στιλει πμ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τετοια ξυλα θα βρεις ευκολα σε ξυλουργεια.. 

Εαν θελεις να φτιαξεις σταντ μεγαλου μεγεθους προτιμησε ξυλινη βαση!

----------


## renaki17

Σκεφτηκα και κατι αλλο βρηκα μια κρεμαστη κουρνιαστρα εχει υψος 45κμ και σκεφτηκα να στερεωσω με ειδικες γωνιες στην γλαστρα και επειτα να βαλω διαφορα αλλα παιχνιδια θα λειτουργησει χδ  :Confused0013:

----------

